# essay series Understanding the furry



## Nocturnowl357 (Dec 21, 2008)

One of the reasons I came to FA was to get some attention toward my series "Understanding the furry". The purpose is to educate those who don't know about the fandom in a way that places like something awful and encyclopedia dramatica won't. which is in a good way. I have already finished a few "episodes" explaining the fandom but still have a bit to go.

I'm doing the best I can but id like to know what actual furries think.

I'll make a FA page to host them later but for now I just have my main host:

http://nocturnowl357.gametrailers.com/gamepad/index.php?action=ctab&ctid=6049

New ones are posted Wednesdays and will keep going until the base ground of the fandom is covered.

So...what do you think?

Also i apologize if this is against the rules...


----------



## kitreshawn (Dec 24, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't bother.

Fact is someone out there hates you, no matter what you have or haven't done.  Best to learn to live with that fact.  Since furs are a minority they are an ideal target, most people don't belong so you can hate on them without challenging society at large.  Nice and safe.  Same reason why the Christians are going after Gays as opposed to other types of sinners.  Gays are a much smaller group of people making them an easier target than adulterers or thieves or bad parents, or people who eat shell fish.

A much more useful and constructive thing would be some paper for furs, especially teens who are emotionally vulnerable anyway, that helps them deal and understand the shit they are going to catch and let them know that it is something every member of the fandom has to live with.


----------



## Chanticleer (Dec 24, 2008)

kitreshawn said:


> Personally I wouldn't bother.
> 
> Fact is someone out there hates you, no matter what you have or haven't done.  Best to learn to live with that fact.  Since furs are a minority they are an ideal target, most people don't belong so you can hate on them without challenging society at large.  Nice and safe.  Same reason why the Christians are going after Gays as opposed to other types of sinners.  Gays are a much smaller group of people making them an easier target than adulterers or thieves or bad parents, or people who eat shell fish.
> 
> A much more useful and constructive thing would be some paper for furs, especially teens who are emotionally vulnerable anyway, that helps them deal and understand the shit they are going to catch and let them know that it is something every member of the fandom has to live with.



Sorry to say this, but that's the kind of, "it's pointless, just roll over and die," attitude that stops society from moving forward.


----------



## Chanticleer (Dec 24, 2008)

Nocturnowl357 said:


> One of the reasons I came to FA was to get some attention toward my series "Understanding the furry". The purpose is to educate those who don't know about the fandom in a way that places like something awful and encyclopedia dramatica won't. which is in a good way. I have already finished a few "episodes" explaining the fandom but still have a bit to go.
> 
> I'm doing the best I can but id like to know what actual furries think.
> 
> ...



Also, I hate to say this, but, while your heart is there and your argument is strong, people won't listen to you at all if you don't fix up your grammar. 

(Oh, and I'm not singling you out, I have this problem *all the time*. It's pretty much universal on the internet.)


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes. I'm currently working on grammar and even went back to fix them the best I can.

I know its a pretty stupid thing to do. people will hate no matter what but I'd like to give something that will catch people's eye more then the likes of SA or ED. Many will wonder what a furries is, see this than begin to slander EVERYONE cause they can't tell the difference between lulz or retarded, anal-retentive morons who get page views for shock value. Sure I can't write or spell for crap but ill be damned if i'm gonna let people get taught by a bunch of numbskulls who know jack without hearing another side of the arguement!

And If I get bashed, trashed or any of that crap for doing so, everyone has a secret. I may be a freak in your eyes but whats to say you haven't liked something even worse!


----------



## GraemeLion (Dec 25, 2008)

Let me be brutally honest.

Your essay has been attempted a million times before.  You're working under the false premise that people WANT to understand us.  The fact of the matter is, people don't want to understand us, they just want us to socially behave in public settings.  Our record of doing so is somewhat spotty, however.    

All the essays in the world will not change people's impression of us if the behavior that they observe at cons and outings does not change.   

That's just my opinion, though.  I don't think understanding is the problem, since I think this is not a tolerance issue but an overall behavior issue.


----------

